# Modificar Receptor FM



## ioham (Dic 27, 2007)

Saludos a todos desde Valledupar Colombia.  Alguien sabe si es posible y como hacer para modificar un receptor comun de FM para pader recibir alguna señal por encima de los 108 MHz?
Gracias.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 27, 2007)

si, hay forma, fijate que cerca del capacitor variable, o dial, hay cerca unas bobinas de alambre, que tendran de 3 a 5 vueltas, con nucleo de aire, por lo general, la que pertenece al oscilador local ( sintonia) tiene como grasa para evitar que cambie de forma sola. esta es la bobina que tenes que localizar, fijate que si le acercas un destornillador, o lo tocas, varia la sintonia. cuando localices esta bobina, separale las vueltas con un destornillador de punta plana. con esto le subis la frecuencia de resonancia. 
que es lo que queres lograr recibir?

 "por lo general, la que pertenece al oscilador local ( sintonia) tiene como grasa para evitar que cambie de forma sola"
edit: la grasa es para evitar autooscilaciones provocadas por el  volumen alto , o vibraciones , que harian que se escuche amplificado el ruido de la vibracion de la misma bobina. amortigua al inductor del posible movimiento.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 27, 2007)

Pues tambien me hacía esa pregunta! Al subir la frecuencia de transmision se puede emplear cualquier transmisor sin fastidiar a las emisoras comerciales.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 27, 2007)

yo hice un transmisor de fm (que de fm no tiene nada, es en vhf y modula en am) por los 126 MHz , que recibo con una radio de fm modificada tambien pero para recibir comunicaciones en la banda aeronautica. no hace interferencia con la aviacion, por su reducida potencia, alcance maximo : 50 metros. , igual si el transmisor es de potencia considerable (mas de 2 watts)podria causar interferencias considerables en los equipos vor e ils de los aeropuertos, lo que seia un problema muy grave. no recomendaria experimentar transmision en estas frecuencias. saludos feliz año!


----------



## ioham (Dic 27, 2007)

Gracias Armaggedon.  Lo que quiero es recibir la señal de un transmisor que emite en 112 MHz Yo ya intente variando esta bobina en un receptor analogo pero no logre sintonizar la frecuencia mencionada, lo que consegui fue comprimir el recorrido del dial,  es decir, me quedo recibiendo todas las emisoras locales en un pedacito del recorrido del dial. Si tu estas seguro de que tu metodo es la forma de hacerlo yo revisare lo que hice porque tal vez no varie el inductor correcto. Sabes cual seria la maxima frecuencia que se podria sintonizar?


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 27, 2007)

hola amigos del foro.
Sera posible bajar la frecuencia de un receptor en vez de subirla.

PD: mas abajo de la frecuencia de los canales de tv.

Saludos...


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 28, 2007)

es posible bajar la frecuencia, reemplazando el inductor de sintonia , por uno hecho con mas espiras , mayor inductancia, o bien agregando un capacitor ceramico de menos de 100 pF en paralelo al tanque L C.  les recomiendo experimentar esto con una radio digital de las mas baratas, y que se sintonizan con el dial comun, no con botones (sintonia por varicap).
en esas van a poder ver la frecuencia sintonizada.
la frecuencia maxima que logre con este metodo de separarle las espiras, fue 160 MHz, no segui subiendo, porque lo que queria recibir estaba entre los 110 MHz y los 136MHz.
haciendo un inductor con alambre awg 28 , o alguno muy fino, se puede disminuir el diametro , y el largo,y separandole las espiras ademas, puede llegar a frecuencias mucho mas altas.
yo utilice el frecuencimetro de la radio digital en una radio a transistores, que es la que tengo funcionando en la banda aeronautica, y mide muy bien la frecuencia sintonizada.

me olvide de poner que para subir la frecuencia , en lugar de separar espiras, se puede hacer el inductor con menos vueltas. en lugar de 4 para la fm comercial, hacele 2 vueltas.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 29, 2007)

armaggedon podrías poner unas fotos de tu hazaña? de esa forma la cosa quedaría mas que clara
Saludos
PD: Como usas el frecuencimetro de la radio digital?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 29, 2007)

ok voy a ver como hago , porque no tengo camara jaja 
pero mas o menos lo que hice fue tratar de ver cuales de los cables de entrada al frecuencimetro servian para medir la frecuencia en vhf. cuando averigue, uno iba a + 4.5 V otros tres, puenteados a gnd, un cable solo para medir la frecuencia . en este cable hay que conectar en serie un capacitor ceramico de 1.5 pF y luego a la patilla externa del condensador variable , que pertenece al oscilador local. y la alimentacion del medidor se debe hacer con la mismo fuente que alimenta a la radio (lo probe con pilas) . ni idea si funciona usando una fuente. 
solo eran 3 cables finales. uno a + 4.5 Vcc otro a gnd y el otro para medir.
tratare de subir fotos 
que es lo que tengo que subir? imagenes de la radio con distintos inductores o del display frecuencimetro? un abrazo! feliz año!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 29, 2007)

TODO jajajajajaja asi se entiende mejor la cosa, me interesa mucho el tema


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 29, 2007)

jajaja bueno en cuanto pueda saco fotos y lo subo 
saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 29, 2007)

Una pregunta al aire: ¿alguien tiene o sabe de un esquema de un frecuenciometro que tnga un tope superior a los 160 MHz?¿?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 30, 2007)

a mi lo que me paso con ese frecuencimetro de la radio digital, es que para medir frecuencias mas altas de los 150 MHz, tuve que cambiarle el capacitor de desacople, que era de 3 pF, por uno de 1.5 pF , usando uno de 20 pF, media subiendo la frecuencia de sintonia, hasta los 114 MHz , y si seguia subiendo media cualquier cosa, empezaba a caer la frecuencia hasta los 20 MHz. totalmente errada. voy a conseguir una camara digital, asi les muestro imagenes del frecuencimetro funcionando....
saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 30, 2007)

Corre por internet un frecuencimetro con un pic16f84 y para subir mas estas obligado a utilizar o un preescales o contadores.

Otra solucion algo mas cutre pero si ya tienes uno puedes utilizar un ne602 y un cuarzo para bajarlo de frecuencia, digamos utilizando una frecuencia intermedia como los receptores heterodinos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 4, 2008)

aca va mi obra de arte , gracias a mis grandes dotes en el uso del paint pfffff jajajajajaja


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Corre por internet un frecuencimetro con un pic16f84 y para subir mas estas obligado a utilizar o un preescales o contadores.
> 
> Otra solucion algo mas cutre pero si ya tienes uno puedes utilizar un ne602 y un cuarzo para bajarlo de frecuencia, digamos utilizando una frecuencia intermedia como los receptores heterodinos.


Este es el que dices: HERE
Tienes algun buen prescaler?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Que dicen de este  receptor ??


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 11, 2008)

aca mando el mismo receptor, pero con mas información, y con el patillaje del amplificador.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Bien! Pero me dijeron que este receptor es un superregenerativo y es malisimo con mayuscula! Alguien tiene alguno superheterodinio?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 12, 2008)

paso un link , pero es para aviacion. http://hem.passagen.se/communication/118.html


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 12, 2008)

otro receptor, parecido al anterior, pero mas completo. http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html


----------



## marcedelu (Jun 14, 2008)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> otro receptor, parecido al anterior, pero mas completo. http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html



hola me comunico con vs que andas en el tema por motivo de una duda que me surgio, se puede llegar a convertir el dial analogico de un estereo de auto a un dial digital, sacandole toda la parte de la aguja, etc...
espero tu ayuda desde ya gracias


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola , vos decis de sacarle la aguja indicadora, y reemplazaarla por un display digital , pero sintonizando por medio del dial comun ( capacitor variable con rueda de sintonia)?
si hay forma, la mas sencilla es conseguirse una radio con display , pero que no use los botones SCAN , que sea con rueda de sintonia, de las baratas . 
Le rescatas el display , y si solo la vas a usar para sintonizar la banda de fm o vhf ... es cuestion de puentear a gnd  creo que eran 3 cables ( esto configura el display para medicion en MHz) , otro va directo a +3 Vcc  o +4.5 Vcc , y otro al circuito "tanque" del oscilador local. osea 3 cables en total. dos de alimentacion y uno de medicion.
conectando el cable de medicion al circuito oscilador es la opcion mas facil , pero hay que retocar algun que otro transformador de FI , porque sino mide con errores de algunos KHz , sino otra opcion seria conectar la "punta de prueba" luego de la etapa FI , pero no tengo ninguna experiencia con ese sector...

 En unos dias subo unas fotos para poder mostrar la conexion (ya consegui camara)
saludos


----------



## marcedelu (Jun 16, 2008)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> Hola , vos decis de sacarle la aguja indicadora, y reemplazaarla por un display digital , pero sintonizando por medio del dial comun ( capacitor variable con rueda de sintonia)?.....
> hola, ehh no lo que yo queria saber es si se puede sacar la rueda de sintonia y rremplazarla por un potenciometro o algo por el estilo, sino saber tambien si en ves de eso se puede poner dos pulsadores uno que suba la frecuencia y otro que la baje, otra pregunta que te queria hacer es si el link del receptor que subiste, sirve tmb para captar emisoras de radio osea como un estereo comun?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 16, 2008)

los dos receptores que subi son para aviacion, recepcionan entre 118 y 136 MHz aproximadamente y  demodulan en am , por lo que te conviene armar otro proyecto. te paso el link de un receptor  como el que queres armar. http://www.musikmanweb.com.ar/mk_095_radio_fm_sintonia_por_varicap.htm
es un kit que venden en musikman. 
se sintoniza por vco , usando diodos varicap , y un potenciometro ( como divisor resistivo) para variar el voltaje de polarizacion de los diodos. (no se usa condensador variable)
despues podes probar lo del display en ese proyecto. 
saludos
PD: cuando digo display , no es solo la pantallita lcd, sino el conjunto lcd, y el circuito del microcontrolador del frecuencimetro .


----------



## marcedelu (Jun 17, 2008)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> los dos receptores que subi son para aviacion, recepcionan entre 118 y 136 MHz aproximadamente y  demodulan en am , por lo que te conviene armar otro proyecto. te paso el link de un receptor  como el que queres armar. http://www.musikmanweb.com.ar/mk_095_radio_fm_sintonia_por_varicap.htm
> es un kit que venden en musikman.
> se sintoniza por vco , usando diodos varicap , y un potenciometro ( como divisor resistivo) para variar el voltaje de polarizacion de los diodos. (no se usa condensador variable)
> despues podes probar lo del display en ese proyecto.
> ...


....

muchas c¡gracias x el link ahora te ago otra preg si no te molesta, se le pude llegar a modificar algo para q sintonize en am? o tengo que hacer otro sintonizador ?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 17, 2008)

te paso el link del datasheet del circuito receptor TDA7000                                  http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/philips/TDA7000_CNV_2.pdf 
segun tengo entendido , este circuito integrado, es especifico para recepcion  de parte del espectro de VHF cubriendo la banda comercial de FM , y demodulando en FM.(incluye el demodulador dentro del integrado.
Para onda media y modulacion AM, te recomiendo , si los encontras al SA 602 o al  SA 612 , ya que son perfectos para la recepcion en la banda de AM comercial, y ademas segun sus hojas tecnicas, son capaces de oscilar hasta 200 MHz en su oscilador local , y 500 MHz en su ocilador de antena o RF IN , pudiendolo usar hasta en los receptores aeronauticos .(la frecuencia de recepcion, se logra usando inductores adecuados a la frecuencia deseada.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/SA602A.pdf 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/SA612.pdf 
Aca te mando el circuito del receptor de onda media usando este integrado
http://ee.stlcc.información/235/235labx2.htm
suerte


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 28, 2008)

la imagen  que muestra 109 MHz en el display es de la sintonia normal, sin haber tocado ningun inductor.
la que muestra 125.6 MHz , es ya con los osciladores modificados ( despues de separarle las espiras un poco)
no puedo lograr que las imagenes sean de mejor calidad.. cuando pueda pongo mejores...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2008)

Respecto a lo que dice armaggedon 1757 después del conversor no creo que sea posible medir la frecuencia porque es una frecuencia fija (en realidad si se puede pero tenés que poner un filtro bloquea banda de las 2 fi`s que se generan); eso si después de la etapa de fi no podes medir porque de ahí solo pasa una fi (frecuencia fija)
Para detectar am solo hace falta un diodo, si detectas am con un detector de fm el sonido te va a quedar distorsionado.
Ojo no se fíen mucho de mis respuestas.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 28, 2008)

Es correcto lo que decis electrodan, no se puede medir con un frecuencimetro despues de la etapa fi, me confundi con el medidor de señal... y con la radio digital esa, solo demodula en FM , lo que estoy demostrando ahi, es como llegar a frecuencias mas altas, como para dar una idea de como sintonizar radioaficionados u otras cosas ... 
saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2008)

No se si con radio digital se pueda, pero en una que no estaba haciendo nada probé a hacer eso que dijiste vos, empecé a tocarle las cosas y pude escuchar alguna que otra conversión.
La mía no tenia display y era una de esas baratitas analógicas (capas que el ci de montaje smd tenia algo de digital, aunque no creo).
Ahora que lo pienso los receptores nuevos de calidad media-alta deben estabilizar la amplitud de la onda antes de llegar al detector, o directamente el detector solo detecta variación de frecuencia y ni se inmuta de la amplitud.
Esto de estabilizar la frecuencia ya se habría podido hacer con las válvulas desde que se creo la fm, es lo que debería haber hecho Edwin Armstrong (si no es que lo hizo) para que no recepcionaran am.
Esto de la estabilización de la amplitud se puede lograr con solo quitar el filtro que impide que se quede mudo un receptor con cas, también llamado cag en español, en ingles llamado asc o agc.
Como dato interesante puedo decir que mi mp3 (eso dice en la caja, pero reproduce video y yo me niego a tener un "reproductor de mp3" que reproduce video, imágenes, música y textos) con receptor de radio tiene dos bandas, la primera asignada por la fcc a Edwing y la segunda mas alta asignada (lo mato con esto la fcc         ). Con este receptor puedo escuchar el canal 5 (en mi ciudad en vhf solo se emiten los  canals 4, 5, 10 y 12)
Editado: *El 90% de arriba son estupideces*.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 29, 2008)

una vez en el oscilador  de una radio analogica que no era heterodina, le habia sacado el inductor de 4 espiras x 7 mm para sintonia de fm comercial, y le solde uno chiquitito hecho con alambre muy fino, con dos espiras y 1 mm , y logre escuchar los canales 11 y 13 de aca ( telefe , y canal trece ) y las respectivas señales de video que se escuchan como un motor , y esos canales andan entre los 190 y 217 MHz aproximadamente, osea se puede lograr subir muchisimo la frecuencia de sintonia en estas radios.
saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 29, 2008)

hola ..aca muestro como uso el display de la radio digital, en la analogica que uso para aviacion...   pueden verse tambien, los inductores  de los osciladores con la separacion entre las espiras, para poder cubrir  las frecuencias vhf com aeronauticas


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 29, 2008)

ioham dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos desde Valledupar Colombia.  Alguien sabe si es posible y como hacer para modificar un receptor comun de FM para pader recibir alguna señal por encima de los 108 MHz?
> Gracias.



Buenas, el simple hecho de aplastar o alargar la bobina osciladora en la mayoría de receptores te permite varios Mhz de desplazamiento, después de eso están los ajustes de los trimmer, y cuando eso no es suficiente hay que cambiar la longitud de las bobinas, alargando espiras si quieres bajar la frecuencia o acortando espiras si quieres subir la frecuencia.
Un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 30, 2008)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> es posible bajar la frecuencia, reemplazando el inductor de sintonia , por uno hecho con mas espiras , mayor inductancia, o bien agregando un capacitor ceramico de menos de 100 pF en paralelo al tanque L C.  les recomiendo experimentar esto con una radio digital de las mas baratas, y que se sintonizan con el dial comun, no con botones (sintonia por varicap).
> en esas van a poder ver la frecuencia sintonizada.
> la frecuencia maxima que logre con este metodo de separarle las espiras, fue 160 MHz, no segui subiendo, porque lo que queria recibir estaba entre los 110 MHz y los 136MHz.
> haciendo un inductor con alambre awg 28 , o alguno muy fino, se puede disminuir el diametro , y el largo,y separandole las espiras ademas, puede llegar a frecuencias mucho mas altas.
> ...



Hola me explicarías como resolviste la modificación de la de-modulación de la señal de Frecuencia Modulada ( FM ) ancha comercial (150Khz) a Modulación de Amplitud ( AM ) de 5Khz que utiliza la banda Aeronáutica?

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 30, 2008)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> armaggedon_1757 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 30, 2008)

yo use una radio  viejita, que al parecer deja pasar ambas modulaciones, porque tanto en am como en fm se escuchan bien. supongo yo que sera porque :  no utiliza  detector fm, y pasan ambas modulaciones ( porque si se usa detector am , se recibe bien am, y masomenos la  fm, pero si se usa detector fm, solo se escucha fm, la am se escucha como un zumbido ) lo probe con un receptor profesional eso..
PD: con respecto al ancho de banda de 50 KHz a 12.5 KHz, ya te dice que el receptor modificado no es muy selectivo .  por ejemplo dejas quieto el dial en 118.5 , y recibis cualquier comunicacion entre los 118.00 MHz y los 119.00 MHz , pero eso si estas muy muy cerca de quien transmite, sino, no hay problemas.

eb7ctx dijo:
"... pero si vives a 4 Km de un Aeropuerto como es mi caso...los escuchas sin RADIO...jejeje... 


jaja estamos iguales amigo .. no hay que demodular nada para escuchar tremendos motores


----------



## Tecnicelchile (Dic 13, 2008)

Amigos bueno soy nuevo en el foro mi nombre es erwin es un agrado poder esta en esta comunidad, bueno resulta que buscando en internet sobre como modificar o crear un circuito para recibir en fm encontre este foro y justamente lo que buscaba, lo que pasa es que tengo un pll de 25 a 57 mhz el cual estaba en desuso y quiero usarlo para hacer un enlace de audio , mi pero es el siguiente estubetratando de bajar la frecuencia de una radio que tengo aqui y estaba provando a la vez la forma de poder ver la frecuencia donde estoy sintonizando con un fecuencimetro que tengo aca pero no me resulto    , en fin queria ver si alguien me podria ayudar con el tema en que parte del sintonizador podria poner mi frecuencimetro para poder ver la frecuencia de sintonia o algun diagrama o circuito que me sirva para recepcionar esta frecuencia 53 mhz de preferencia ya que en mi pais es rango de aficionados saludos amigos ....


----------



## alexus (Mar 27, 2009)

en conclusion, que circuito o "arreglo" me recomeindan para escuchar "la banda aerea", probar el de pablin es buena alternativa?


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 27, 2009)

Pablin no es muy confiable.. (Eso se dice, pero nunca realize un cicuito de ahi) 

tendrias que probar..


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2009)

realize este impreso para el "multireceptor de vhf" propuesto por anthony y armaggedon_1757, me ayudan a revisarlo? 

ya que con la modificacion del receptor de fm no tuve exito (transmisiones de "banda aerea" son en am, recibirlas en un receptor de fm creo que no se puede! o me equivoco?)

desde ya gracias!


----------



## alexus (Mar 31, 2009)

que dicen del multireceptor de vhf de la primer pagina?


----------



## hk-4395 (Abr 16, 2009)

como podré ponerle un frecuenciometro al radio pa saber que frecuencia estoy escuchando


----------



## tercules (Mar 23, 2010)

Quisiera hacer un receptor de F.M. estable en la frecuencia  por ejemplo. 220MHz apxocimadamente  .quien podría sortear un diagrama, o  alguien podría  indicar cono  modificar  el  Transmisor  1W de verónica, hacer trabajar como receptor de F.M. o indíquenme como puedo acoplar  un AGC   al Transmisor verónica 1w  para que trabaje como receptor y quede entable.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Pues también me hacía esa pregunta! Al subir la frecuencia de transmisión se puede emplear cualquier transmisor sin fastidiar a las emisoras comerciales.


así es ,pero cuidando las armónicas del transmisor que también pueden molestar a las fm locales
por acá se pueden escuchar a los aviones ay encima de 110mhz y esta totalmente prohibido modular en esas frecuencias ,es por los aviones  ,estoy cerca de aeropuerto



tercules dijo:


> Quisiera hacer un receptor de F.M. estable en la frecuencia  por ejemplo. 220MHz aproccimadamente  .quien podría sortear un diagrama, o  alguien podría  indicar cono  modificar  el  Transmisor  1W de verónica, hacer trabajar como receptor de F.M. o indíqueme como puedo acoplar  un AGC   al Transmisor verónica 1w  para que trabaje como receptor y quede entable.



ay unos módulos receptores  de 433 mhz que se puede modificar muy facil para 220 mhz,
tocando la bovina azul ,ay que quitarla y hacer otra con el doble de vueltas y listo ,tienes salida digital y análoga ,ay pones el amplificador,las fotos son para que identifiques el modulo receptor


----------

